# Introduction and Newbie Molting Question



## amanda (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello, I am a new at raising mantids. I teach at an independent studies charter school, and our science teacher had a Chinese Mantid ootheca hatch a few weeks ago. She adopted Mantises out to her students and fellow teachers. So, I suddenly became a mantis mommy .

I have 12 nymphs, I think. They are a little over 3 weeks old and I have been keeping them together in 2 containers for now. I read somewhere that you should separate them after the first molt. Strange thing is, I haven't seen them molt. They should have by now right? I read they molt every 2 weeks. They definitely seem bigger and they appear to eat fruit flies regularly.

I have a bag of eco-earth at home, so I have been using that on the bottom of their enclosures. It is possible that they have molted and I cannot see their exoskeletons in the eco-earth. I watch them a lot, so it seems like I should have seen something to indicate molting. What do you guys think?


----------



## Rick (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome Amanda.

They should have molted by now, maybe even more than once. Most mantids experience an obvious change in size when they molt. Most likely you just missed it. You can seperate them whenever you want. With a species like that I woud leave them together awhile longer to thin out the numbers. Those are large mantids and each will need its own enclosure and lots of food when they get bigger. Or you can release some outside when you want. A smaller number is easier to care for. However, if you feel you can care for 12+ large adults then by all means seperate them soon so they won't reduce their numbers by cannibalism.


----------



## amanda (Apr 14, 2010)

I was planning on releasing all but 2 or 3, but I wanted them to be sure they were going to survive before I released too many. When would be a good time to release them?


----------



## Rick (Apr 14, 2010)

Without knowing your location I cannot tell you if it is ok to release any now. Here where I live the chinese mantids are hatching now.


----------



## amanda (Apr 14, 2010)

Rick said:


> Without knowing your location I cannot tell you if it is ok to release any now. Here where I live the chinese mantids are hatching now.


I live in the Victorville area of Southern CA.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello and welcome, the weather needs to stay in the high 60s at night for babies to be ok, even warmer is good, Chinese nymphs die off really easy, so dont worry about having to many to care for.


----------



## ismart (Apr 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!  What is the temperature like by you this time of year?


----------



## revmdn (Apr 15, 2010)

Welcome.


----------

